# personal best large mouth..conroe



## cjweber09 (Mar 8, 2013)

Played hooky on Wednesday and got a nice one.. Couple weeks late for the oakley big bass tourney.. But any bass over 5lb I'm excited to catch.. This one was 7lbs ..


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

That's awesome man....fish like that can pull drag so hard it will make your shirt off by a button...good times.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

And people think you don't have a sense of humor ...


----------



## cjweber09 (Mar 8, 2013)

sgrem said:


> That's awesome man....fish like that can pull drag so hard it will make your shirt off by a button...good times.


Haha.. Yeah, too nice of of a day.. Decided to get the first sunburn of the year.. Soon as it was in the net I knew i wanted a pic..and I'm not shirtless material... So had to get dressed in a hurry so I go it back in the water asap.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Very, very nice!*

Lady Conroe, can be a stingy one. If you can catch quality bass on Conroe, you can catch'em, anywhere. I have a 7.6, a 6.4, (Conroe) and my personal best, 9.8, not on Conroe. Tight lines, and this is a good time to top, that new record!!! :goldfish::goldfish::goldfish:


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice fish and catch, the water looks a bit off color.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Great fish....My biggest ever is 7.25lb a few years back (Conroe)....


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratz on the bass, nice one!
Conroe can be tough for bass, I've been on a sub 16" streak for a while that I'm looking to break!! Arg!


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

congrats, my biggest on conroe is right at 9pounds, and me and buddy caught on a little over 11pounds catfishing one night, (was released).


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice fish! Congrats


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Congrats man, nice fish!


----------

